# 2000 amp breaker swap



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Not much action but, I somehow got in SloMo mode.Came out a bit dramatic.
Utility opened the TX, facility is on the 1.5 meg generator while we made the swap.
Cables in, bus out. Took all of 30 minutes.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry for the sideways pic.
Haven't figured out how to rotate them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Do you do the videos in slo mo so you can charge for more time?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just another torque wrench fail (or did I miss something)


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Sorry for the sideways pic.
> Haven't figured out how to rotate them.


After you upload the picture to your computer, you need to edit/create then save it.
You must address/edit/save the photo in your photo library before posting it.
I had the same problem and I spent awhile figuring it out. You have windows 10?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Like this.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> After you upload the picture to your computer, you need to edit/create then save it.
> You must address/edit/save the photo in your photo library before posting it.
> I had the same problem and I spent awhile figuring it out. You have windows 10?


They appear to be vertical when I upload them into the album section of the forum. They just do not come out in the thread that way.
I 10/10 post from my Android or IPAD.
Ill play around with it a bit.
Thanks for the help John


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

wildleg said:


> just another torque wrench fail (or did I miss something)


Apparently, I missed it too. Pretty brave starting bolts with an impact.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:yawn::yawn:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Apparently, I missed it too. Pretty brave starting bolts with an impact.


I was never s fan of that but, I can only remember one strip and it was recoverable. The guys that cut their teeth using an impact seem to have a good feel of the tool.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> I was never s fan of that but, I can only remember one strip and it was recoverable. The guys that cut their teeth using an impact seem to have a good feel of the tool.


did they go back and torque the connections properly, or just slam and go ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Those were 53 ftlb I think.
I didn't do them


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate bolt in breakers!


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> Cables in, bus out. Took all of 30 minutes.


And the 20 hrs planning.....

Some people don't plan worth a crap sometimes, and wonder why jobs take so long and have so many problems.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Helmut said:


> And the 20 hrs planning.....
> 
> Some people don't plan worth a crap sometimes, and wonder why jobs take so long and have so many problems.


Pit stop 
Plus.
Initial survey
Procurement 
Delivery 
Verification 
Utility coordination 
Pre job brief
4 man crew 4 hours OT each
Testing 
Inspection


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice job Jr!





One question though, is that guy a former jockey or just really small?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> :yawn::yawn:


Go take a nap and come back when you're rested. Then you can contribute something meaningful. :sleeping:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Go take a nap and come back when you're rested. Then you can contribute something meaningful. :sleeping:


Why even acknowledge a lame post like that?

Remember all the "I see" posts?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why even acknowledge a lame post like that?


Lighten up Francis...



MechanicalDVR said:


> Remember all the "I see" posts?


I see


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Lighten up Francis...
> 
> 
> 
> I see


Francis?

Wow, your age is showing!

Good movie though....No Time For Sergeants


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Francis?
> 
> Wow, your age is showing!
> 
> Good movie though....No Time For Sergeants


It's from "Stripes" 1981


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Francis?
> 
> Wow, your age is showing!
> 
> Good movie though....No Time For Sergeants


Private latrine orderly.
My dad loved that movie and Private York.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Private latrine orderly.
> My dad loved that movie and Private York.


Oh me too, Andy Griffith was great in it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> It's from "Stripes" 1981


Hmm, not what I was thinking.

So that was the I'll kill you guy?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------

